
Social media influencer plotted to take internet domain at gunpoint - MagicPropmaker
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/21/us/iowa-social-media-influencer-domain-name-trnd/index.html#
======
thatoneuser
This is pretty much the most poetic thing ever

